# throwing in the towel!



## isamarie69 (Oct 8, 2010)

So im out at this club, its a great club called Rocket! But honestly its the 1st time o felt my age, and really my age has nothing to do with what im feeling, its my weight. I realize its too late for me. Im here with my friend who has been 41 for 6 months and tonight she made out with a 21yr old, a 27yr old and was here to meet up with a 29yr old, lol i danced a bit to some cool 80s songs but mostly stood by and whatched my life pass by. I came to dimensions for a little confidence and everyone has been very nice and supportive, but the truth is unless i loose 180lbs im going to be alone for the rest of my life, im still gonna go out and have fun with friends, but as for finding a nice fella thats truly interest im giving up and enjoying being an old maid.


----------



## Emma (Oct 8, 2010)

Seriously? I think you'll find a lot of us here have partners (some hot ones at that) whilst still fat. lol If thats how you feel then lose weight, what is stopping you?


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 8, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Seriously? I think you'll find a lot of us here have partners (some hot ones at that) whilst still fat. lol If thats how you feel then lose weight, what is stopping you?



Em, I did not mean it disrespectfully against anyone here, just how i'm honestly feeling in my personal situation. Please don't take it like im knocking the whole community, because I do feel everyone here has been very supportive.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 8, 2010)

Aw, don't feel like that; there are a lot of women your age (and younger, _cough_) in your situation - and some of them are skinny, beautiful, talented, and all the rest. Your weight isn't the issue here, so don't let it get you down, woman.  I can understand you wanting to loose that 180 for _yourself_, but don't get into the frame of mind where you believe that it's holding men back from you! I think we've all been on a night out in a club and had to stand aside while watching our friends live it up and get the fun and attention that seems to have been totally denied us; it makes you look at yourself and think the fault lies with you. Well it doesn't. It's time, place, circumstance. I know I'm young and probably sound like I haven't had years and years to get bitter, but I spent my teens adamant that I should never hope to be with anyone, I was so certain my weight was the reason for my isolation. Really, it was my unwavering negativity, and it took my a long time to realise that it's such destructive place to be in your head, one that shouldn't rule anyone.

In any case, I feel for you, and there are a ton of like-minded people here. If you can't find the one, always know there are a ton of friends waiting to keep you busy!


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Amy, I think I was just having a weak moment and really should have let it pass before posting hear ( lol another weak moment, thanks to blackberry) I'm really not a whiney negative person. I'm always doing my best to stay up beat. And fortunetely I get over things very quickly, then feel silly after exspressing my weak moments.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

Huggles you are stunning!!! and sexy as I do not understand why so many women on dimms are single, as sooo many amazing awesome women are here

take heart, you will meet someone but surrender it and do things you enjoy without the motive of making out with loads of guys ect

big squishy hugs


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 8, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Aw, don't feel like that; there are a lot of women your age (and younger, _cough_) in your situation - and some of them are skinny, beautiful, talented, and all the rest. Your weight isn't the issue here, so don't let it get you down, woman.  I can understand you wanting to loose that 180 for _yourself_, but don't get into the frame of mind where you believe that it's holding men back from you! I think we've all been on a night out in a club and had to stand aside while watching our friends live it up and get the fun and attention that seems to have been totally denied us; it makes you look at yourself and think the fault lies with you. Well it doesn't. It's time, place, circumstance. I know I'm young and probably sound like I haven't had years and years to get bitter, but I spent my teens adamant that I should never hope to be with anyone, I was so certain my weight was the reason for my isolation. Really, it was my unwavering negativity, and it took my a long time to realise that it's such destructive place to be in your head, one that shouldn't rule anyone.
> 
> In any case, I feel for you, and there are a ton of like-minded people here. If you can't find the one, always know there are a ton of friends waiting to keep you busy!



Amy this is really well said, heaps of ppl are in the same situation and i agree thats its probably not a weight issue at all, i honestly believe that most guys don't really care about weight as much as we think they do.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 8, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Thanks Amy, I think I was just having a weak moment and really should have let it pass before posting hear ( lol another weak moment, thanks to blackberry) I'm really not a whiney negative person. I'm always doing my best to stay up beat. And fortunetely I get over things very quickly, then feel silly after exspressing my weak moments.



Think its great you posted, don't feel silly *most* of us have had weak moments am just one of the lucky ones who does not have a blackberry so can't express them on here in the moment...


----------



## Tau (Oct 8, 2010)

My take: I do not believe in meeting men in clubs. I'm not saying its impossible - I know chicks who've hooked up with amazing guys in the club and had really great relationships - but as a rule I personally do not aim for meeting men when I'm out. Most of them are only after sex - and Isa you can totally dress to look like sex and you'll get plenty of hits. Most of them are also there with 'the boys' and a lot of young dudes don't have the balls to hit on girls their friends will make fun of, even when they want to. I honestly, absolutely believe that if what you want is something real then chica go out with your girls, dance up a storm and have a blast, but know that Mr Right will probably be found wandering the aisles at your supermarket or as part of that art class you just joined, or walking a dog in the park.

If, however, you really feel you want to shed the weight - go for it!! The reality, no matter what anybody says here, is that the pool of men attracted to fat women is a small one. It might be growing just because women all over the world seem to be getting fatter and more and more men are growing up surrounded by fat women and seeing those fat women as their future partners, as the norm essentially but at the moment its still a small one. Also, if you haven't tried them, go on speed dating evenings or join a matchmaking agency - there are some really decent ones in just SA so I can imagine that the US is absolutely crawling with them. You can join sex sites if you're looking for a hook up and believe me we fatties get plenty of attention through all of these avenues. You're a hot woman Isa, don't _let_ life pass you by *hugz*


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 8, 2010)

Also....is it really fun making out with several different guys in a night...only to return home alone...OR perhaps you do bag a hunk while at the club....will he be there the next morning? 

I suppose if you're looking for shallow encounters, then by all means, become thin (not saying that thin people have shallow encounters; trying to change yourself to fit what these men want tends to attract shallow encounters). However, if you are searching for someone that loves you for you and all that you encompass, take what you have NOW and perfect it until nobody's business. BEING FAT IS NOT STOPPING YOU FROM FINDING SOMEONE - having feelings of doubt in your abilities to 'wow' someone is. Men love women that exude confidence. It's true


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 8, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Thanks Amy, I think I was just having a weak moment and really should have let it pass before posting hear ( lol another weak moment, thanks to blackberry) I'm really not a whiney negative person. I'm always doing my best to stay up beat. And fortunetely I get over things very quickly, then feel silly after exspressing my weak moments.




Ditto with what Inhibited said - don't feel silly. If we held back our feelings simply because they'll _probably _dissipate later is no reason to bottle up your frustration. We're all entitled to feel negative and to get it off out chest, and what better place than where lots of people know exactly how you feel? You can be up beat and still have a really bad day (they happen!), so no sweat.

And FatAndProud speaks the truth: confidence is far more attractive than any physical feature. The Elephant Man could pull so long as he had a swagger in his step.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> So im out at this club, its a great club called Rocket! But honestly its the 1st time o felt my age, and really my age has nothing to do with what im feeling, its my weight. I realize its too late for me. Im here with my friend who has been 41 for 6 months and tonight she made out with a 21yr old, a 27yr old and was here to meet up with a 29yr old, lol i danced a bit to some cool 80s songs but mostly stood by and whatched my life pass by. I came to dimensions for a little confidence and everyone has been very nice and supportive, but the truth is unless i loose 180lbs im going to be alone for the rest of my life, im still gonna go out and have fun with friends, but as for finding a nice fella thats truly interest im giving up and enjoying being an old maid.


Isa, I look at you and I see a stunning woman. I am not exaggerating to make you feel better. I'm speaking the truth. I read your posts and hear a thoughtful, intelligent and funny person. How are you not different from any other BBW here (and I'm an SSBBW) who has the same characteristics and is in a relationship?

I agree with some of the posts upthread which ask if what you want would be found in clubs and shallow encounters, which while not the exclusive enclave of the thinner younger crowd and is entirely your option..might not be the place for you to find a partner and meaningful relationship.

I know you're feeling bad and defeated right now, but don't give up. Just perhaps look elsewhere, try not to make comparisons and at all times, be you, do you and love you.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 8, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Aw, don't feel like that; there are a lot of women your age (and younger, _cough_) in your situation - and some of them are skinny, beautiful, talented, and all the rest. Your weight isn't the issue here, so don't let it get you down, woman.  I can understand you wanting to loose that 180 for _yourself_, but don't get into the frame of mind where you believe that it's holding men back from you! I think we've all been on a night out in a club and had to stand aside while watching our friends live it up and get the fun and attention that seems to have been totally denied us; it makes you look at yourself and think the fault lies with you. Well it doesn't. It's time, place, circumstance. I know I'm young and probably sound like I haven't had years and years to get bitter, but I spent my teens adamant that I should never hope to be with anyone, I was so certain my weight was the reason for my isolation. Really, it was my unwavering negativity, and it took my a long time to realise that it's such destructive place to be in your head, one that shouldn't rule anyone.
> 
> In any case, I feel for you, and there are a ton of like-minded people here. If you can't find the one, always know there are a ton of friends waiting to keep you busy!




this! :happy: very wise words from someone so young too


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I read your posts and hear a thoughtful, intelligent and funny person.



She's right, of course, and this is the root of the problem. Thoughtful, intelligent people want to find other thoughtful, intelligent people, but there aren't very many of them around. OTOH, if you went gaga over thoughtless, unintelligent guys, you'd be spoiled for choice. It has nothing to do with your basic lovableness: pandas have the same problem, and what's more lovable than a panda (present company excepted, of course)? :wubu:


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 8, 2010)

if you really need some hot young boys to boost your ego try going to a bash. you can bring your gf and she can stand on the sidelines and hold your purse for a change just go and seek out your audience. it can boost your ego for when you go to more mixed venues so things might be easier for you after that.

i'm 48 and attract a lot of 20 somethings. its not really my thing but it happens. so its not over til its over young lady

i think thin women have a hard time as well and end up single a lot too. the difference is its just more acceptable in some quarters to openly use them for sex and basically throw them away. a quality guy thats a fit for you takes time for anyone to find.

incidentally i think you are gorgeous!


----------



## Brenda (Oct 8, 2010)

If you are looking to make out with 20 year olds it probably would be a lot easier if you are thin. Unfortunately that is easier said then done. I am fat and 40 and just married a few years ago. You can definitely find someone to love at your weight,

Good luck!

Brenda


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for being supportive, I really did not mean to just let it all out like that. I do really think I was just kinda feeling sorry for my self.

Its not that i'm looking for one night stands or just hook ups, I think it was just I was sad that I did not even get the oppertunity to say no thanks. 

My friend is a great girl and i feel bad making her sound bad too. It was really not her fault either, and i think shes just a bit more aggressive then I am.

All your kind words and suggestions really touched me, and made me realize how happy I am to have stumbled on to Dimensions, Let alone the friends i've made here. 

LOL I dunno who I was fooling, I picked up my towel and am heading out dancing with my friends tonight.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 9, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> And FatAndProud speaks the truth: confidence is far more attractive than any physical feature.



Truer words have never been spoken, at least relating to how I feel about women. I like all kinds of women, I personally find a woman who is confident much sexier. Who wants tot be with someone who feels bad about themselves all the time, and has a very negative outlook on life? I know I don't want to. Isn't that part of what Dimensions is for, helping the women out there realize they are all beautiful, no matter what their size?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 9, 2010)

I can so identify with your feelings, Isa, and I'm sorry to hear you had a bad night that really made you question yourself. I'm 41, too, and experiencing the same thing with men in this city. Because I've done a lot of work on myself in therapy and on my own, and have read a lot of feminist and fat acceptance literature and blogs, I've learned to stop blaming my fat and my life choices for why I can't find a date in Los Angeles. My experience in the dating scene here has lead me to the conclusion that _I'm_ not the problem; it's the men here who are. Most guys in LA don't want to date a fat woman*. That's one of the reasons why I want to leave LA as soon as I can afford it. I'm tired of living in an area where there's so much subconscious fat hatred. I've participated in a few different fat activist online communities over the years, and based on some of the women I've talked to online who live in other parts of the country, things are a little different for fat women elsewhere. Sometimes not by much; I mean, just because you live in the midwest doesn't mean you're not going to experience your fair share of fat hate. But I think overall, there's a slightly different attitude and less of a prejudice against fat people in other parts of the country (except, perhaps, Miami, Florida, the bikini-beach body capitol of the US).

*To clarify, I've met many Latino and black guys in LA who have no issue dating fat women, and often prefer it. While I've tried dating some of the Latino and black guys I've met online, I've often found that we share very few cultural interests, or I'll encounter a highly macho personality that didn't show up in my interactions with them online. Those things are not conducive to maintaining a healthy relationship, in my opinion, so I usually don't respond to the Latino and black guys who respond to my dating profile these days.

I'm sure you'll find your way out of this and I'm sorry to hear you've had your confidence shaken. I know from experience that it's no damn fun.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 9, 2010)

Tau said:


> My take: I do not believe in meeting men in clubs. I'm not saying its impossible - I know chicks who've hooked up with amazing guys in the club and had really great relationships - but as a rule I personally do not aim for meeting men when I'm out. Most of them are only after sex - and Isa you can totally dress to look like sex and you'll get plenty of hits. Most of them are also there with 'the boys' and a lot of young dudes don't have the balls to hit on girls their friends will make fun of, even when they want to. I honestly, absolutely believe that if what you want is something real then chica go out with your girls, dance up a storm and have a blast, but know that Mr Right will probably be found wandering the aisles at your supermarket or as part of that art class you just joined, or walking a dog in the park.
> 
> If, however, you really feel you want to shed the weight - go for it!! The reality, no matter what anybody says here, is that the pool of men attracted to fat women is a small one. It might be growing just because women all over the world seem to be getting fatter and more and more men are growing up surrounded by fat women and seeing those fat women as their future partners, as the norm essentially but at the moment its still a small one. Also, if you haven't tried them, go on speed dating evenings or join a matchmaking agency - there are some really decent ones in just SA so I can imagine that the US is absolutely crawling with them. You can join sex sites if you're looking for a hook up and believe me we fatties get plenty of attention through all of these avenues. You're a hot woman Isa, don't _let_ life pass you by *hugz*



omg Tau, will you marry me? lol, this was an excellent reply to Isamarie . . . you are obviously intelligent and I think that its a very clear, concise look at the dating world . . . i doubt prince charming is hanging out in a loud, dark bar drinking lemon drops and praying for little round girl like me  thanks for the awesome post, i would have rep-ed you, but it wouldnt let me!

Also, to my dear Isa, I know I dont have to tell you how awesome you are . . . but I completely understand that feeling of unworthiness. [its something from your catholic upbringing . . .  just kidding or course]

Let me remind you of a little situation that happened a few weeks ago at the club that we sometimes frequent. [for everyone else, here's a great reason why you should not expect to find a decent man at a club.] I met this really hot rockabilly guy at a club a few weeks ago. now, my experience of men being interested in me is very limited, especially in a public setting where alcohol is involved. anyway, he was clearly into me and I wasnt misreading it. He texted and called me on the way home from the club till like 4 in the morning [I know, we party hard, right Isamarie and mcbeth? lol] So, I texted him good morning the next day, without anything controversial or mentioning anything about the conversation the night before. After a few minutes of intense anxiety [i was drunk, perhaps i dreamed up the whole encounter] . . . well, suffice to say he had a girlfriend and wasnt as interested as he was a mere 5 hours before.

Now, I know this is not the norm, i mean the guy was clearly a jerk. however, it sort of made my self esteem take a minor detour toward the floor . . . but i am so glad in retrospect that i didnt make out with him and waste time on something that clearly was an abhoration . . . 

bottom line, guys you meet at clubs arent going to be riding white horses and slaying dragons for you . . . get on your own white stead and slay whatever dragons you need to without thinking about a man. you definitely have to be secure and in love with yourself before you could ever give that love to someone else. 

That was for everyone else's benefit. Isamarie, you should know better because I have had this conversation with you. Also, ROCKET-IT is a dirty place, do you really want to kiss someone that hangs out there? lol


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 9, 2010)

also, i have to say that i am suprised that so little men have commented on your post . . . thanks to the few men that did


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> also, i have to say that i am suprised that so little men have commented on your post . . . thanks to the few men that did



My comment is simple: Men are stupid.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My comment is simple: Men are stupid.


Not all. THANK GOD.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm only 20 (21 in a month) and seriously want to throw in the towel. But not just in dating. Though it is the one issue I'm fighting with the most. I see people here in love or getting love, and that's what tears at me. Had I not seen people like me in love, I actually would have given up for sure a long time ago. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 11, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My comment is simple: Men are stupid.



I hate that this comment is on the bbw forum...no matter the gender of the person saying it. It is ugly and also diminishes the real struggles people can have with others. It throws so many people under fast moving buses, and doesn't do anything to suggest a possibility of progression and responsibility, from any ' side '.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2010)

If a woman said it, you'd be right. But I know my gender and I know myself. I also know first hand what societal conformity pressures are on men. A combination of crap raining on you can mess up your head and make you stupid. I refuse to blame society or peer pressure, though. It's the choice of people to allow their actions to be dictated by outside forces. I consider that to be a stupid thing.

Edit: I will concede that making the flat statement "men are stupid" heavily implies that ALL men are stupid and I don't believe that. I do believe some men are, and I believe that with conviction.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 11, 2010)

Dromond said:


> If a woman said it, you'd be right. But I know my gender and I know myself. I also know first hand what societal conformity pressures are on men. A combination of crap raining on you can mess up your head and make you stupid. I refuse to blame society or peer pressure, though. It's the choice of people to allow their actions to be dictated by outside forces. I consider that to be a stupid thing.
> 
> Edit: I will concede that making the flat statement "men are stupid" heavily implies that ALL men are stupid and I don't believe that. I do believe some men are, and I believe that with conviction.



I thought you were just having a go in your first post about men being stupid, but the above is well said. regardless of gender ppl need to own their stupidity.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 11, 2010)

Spin it however you want. There are SO many men not like ' that '. Saying that so many people are stupid...that is a whole different, and smarter, way to put it. Maybe start a Men Are Stupid thread on a different forum.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm only 20 (21 in a month) and seriously want to throw in the towel. But not just in dating. Though it is the one issue I'm fighting with the most. I see people here in love or getting love, and that's what tears at me. Had I not seen people like me in love, I actually would have given up for sure a long time ago. I don't know what to do anymore.



Being surrounded by something you don't have inevitably leads to you comparing yourself to others, and consequently putting yourself/others down and getting frustrated; I had the same problem as you last year, Carla, when the whole of my group at university were either in a relationship, married, or engaged. It was extremely isolating and embarrassing, as it made me imagine all the things wrong with myself. Why not me? Why _them_?

Which was absolutely ridiculous, of course, because I had never cared about being in a relationship so much before (or, to be more accurate, so _vehemently _before). It took me a while to realise it was the lives of other people that seemed more ideal to mine, and I was simply pining after what others had, regardless of what I really needed.

It sucks to not be _close _to someone. Outside of uni, and away from those friends, my desire for a meaningful relationship sometimes returns, but it doesn't feel _half _as poisonous as when it came from envy of comparison.

I just feel for you - it's sore to see other's getting what you know you deserve too; what you'd be good at given the chance!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Spin it however you want. There are SO many men not like ' that '. Saying that so many people are stupid...that is a whole different, and smarter, way to put it. Maybe start a Men Are Stupid thread on a different forum.



I could have included women in the statement and been just as right, but we weren't talking about women.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 11, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I could have included women in the statement and been just as right, but we weren't talking about women.



Oy.


dotdotanddot


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2010)

Practicing your Morse code?


----------



## mossystate (Oct 11, 2010)

__ ____ __________


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 12, 2010)

Isa - I'm sorry to hear that you've been struggling,    and I've definitely been there before too. But as much of a hard road as it is, I think a lot of the answer comes from getting to realize your value and worth outside of what any man may think of you - and to be able to speak that truth to yourself about what a lovely and wonderful woman you are. 

And I agree with everyone who said that if you are looking for a real connection and relationship, bars/clubs are just not going to get that for you (and I know you already know that).

I hope you are feeling better today. Big hugs to you, girlfriend.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 13, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> So im out at this club, its a great club called Rocket! But honestly its the 1st time o felt my age, and really my age has nothing to do with what im feeling, its my weight. I realize its too late for me. Im here with my friend who has been 41 for 6 months and tonight she made out with a 21yr old, a 27yr old and was here to meet up with a 29yr old, lol i danced a bit to some cool 80s songs but mostly stood by and whatched my life pass by. I came to dimensions for a little confidence and everyone has been very nice and supportive, but the truth is unless i loose 180lbs im going to be alone for the rest of my life, im still gonna go out and have fun with friends, but as for finding a nice fella thats truly interest im giving up and enjoying being an old maid.



I just don't think that clubs are the right place to go to meet a partner.

In my early 20's and before I met my husband, I used to go clubbing with one of my friends who was 12 years older than me. She was like a honeypot to the men, I rarely got a look in. Apart from one time when I met a man (his friend had hooked up with my friend) who was after a one night stand and I made it absolutely clear that he wasn't going to get that from me!  Back then my weight was just under 11 stone (150 pounds) so I wasn't exactly fat either. 

Men like women of all shapes and sizes. If you're unhappy with your weight then you could try to lose some. But if you're happy then what's the point? Let your self confidence shine through. 

In my experience, the good man (i.e. my husband) came along when I wasn't out looking for him. :happy:


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> , I picked up my towel and am heading out dancing with my friends tonight.



Loved this line!


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2010)

nevermind!


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 14, 2010)

Never throw in the towel, on love, or anything in life. When I find life getting more difficult then I can handle or I am put into a situation that I feel so uncomfortable, I think to myself, "Only a few more mins." Ok, let me explain this awkward saying. I am a jogger, a little weird right? lol. I am not the best jogger but I love to do it. I don't jog for long but I jog every morning from 5:15 until 5:50. I take my overweight dog (little man) and we try our best. So at some points during my morning, I'm so tired... so sore... so not feeling this... but I say to myself, "I'll jog until the end of this block" or "only a few more mins." And those few mins come and pass and I did what I told myself I would do. I took this morning ritual and applied it to my everyday life. When I'm having a bad day, "Oh Erica, just a few more mins." Or, stressed at work, "Erica, just a few more mins and this moment will pass." Love is apart of life and most of us would not throw in the towel if parts of our lives got too difficult. Come up with your own saying to help you get through those difficult and uncomfortable moments. Never settle because we are all beautiful. 
Not sure if this post helped but I hope I did. Best of luck to you!


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL Yes NJDoll It did, Everyone was very helpful and I really appriciate it. I really am optamistic 95% of the time in all areas of my life, But boy that 5% can be pretty brutal at times. 


I hope my outburst and all everyones support can help others when they get down too.


----------



## Jes (Oct 15, 2010)

All right.

So Isamarie's towel throwing in has run its course. So what are you throwing the towel in about?

I'm throwing the towel in about my nutty work cubicle neighbor who makes weird sex noises all day long. Next time she starts up a dialog of 1, and I'm going to say: Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't hear you, pretending that she was talking to me. Maybe that'll shut her up. It's passive agressive, but one doesn't have many options in a work situation! It's kinda like the 'leave a bar of soap on a stinky person's desk' jawn.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jes said:


> All right.
> 
> So Isamarie's towel throwing in has run its course. So what are you throwing the towel in about?
> 
> I'm throwing the towel in about my nutty work cubicle neighbor who makes weird sex noises all day long. Next time she starts up a dialog of 1, and I'm going to say: Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't hear you, pretending that she was talking to me. Maybe that'll shut her up. It's passive agressive, but one doesn't have many options in a work situation! It's kinda like the 'leave a bar of soap on a stinky person's desk' jawn.



What if you randomly make some really bizarre noises next time she starts getting on your nerves, I'm partial to the Vera De Milo giggle my self. And when shes askes you what the heck your doing that for, tell her oh i thought sex noises were the new in thing around here. At the very least she might take notice to what shes doing.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm throwing in the towel about staying at work after 4 p.m., for which I don't get paid.


----------

